# Amorphophallus



## lienluu (Aug 3, 2006)

I missed photogrpahing the blooms, but here are some shots of the plants.












(Yes, that is a spanky tail!)


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 3, 2006)

I was trying to think up a 'phallus' joke but I'm just not clever enough.

Anyway, spectacular plant... I love Arums... Only orchids can top them in my book!


----------



## lienluu (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll try to take some more photos of the others tomorrow. It was too hot to take more than just this one plant today. They are really such amazing plants! This one is _A. paeoniifolius _.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 3, 2006)

lienluu said:


> It was too hot to take more than just this one plant today. They are really such amazing plants!


I'm having this mental image of Lien collapsing after taking these photos and then clawing his way back to his climate controlled oasis.


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I'm having this mental image of Lien collapsing after taking these photos and then clawing his way back to his climate controlled oasis.




Yes, Lien, you really need to eat more dear...and be sure to drink plenty of water.  

Luckily, our temps have dropped significantly here. 

Beautiful Amorphos, Lien! Looking forward to more tomorrow.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 3, 2006)

Is there anything I grow that you don't grow the bigger and better version of 

Great minds think alike I guess, looks awesome! I recognized the stem pattern as soon as I saw it, and love the "flower" on these guys.

Jon
________
Chrysler airflite specifications


----------



## Heather (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, and I like the tail!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 3, 2006)

Spectacular!

thanks, Lien


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 17, 2006)

I grow A. bulbifer and A. konjac outdoors in Queens....they come up every year...in fact konjac was much larger than usual this year...but so far, no blooms. Now talk about names for a plant! Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool! It looks so primitive.


----------



## Mark (Aug 18, 2006)

Some of these danged things I've got in pots are just now leafing out. I'm used to forcing them dormant in the fall so I can store them and not use precious window space. Aaargh! Frustrating pretty plants.  

Did you get out to BBG to see the titanum?


----------



## lienluu (Aug 18, 2006)

Mark said:


> Some of these danged things I've got in pots are just now leafing out. I'm used to forcing them dormant in the fall so I can store them and not use precious window space. Aaargh! Frustrating pretty plants.
> 
> Did you get out to BBG to see the titanum?



Actually mine are doing the same. some of them are JUST starting to push out.


----------

